# "Good First Bug" - PR field equivalent?



## peacenix (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking to get involved in FreeBSD kernel development and I believe the best place to start would be to work through some problem reports and submit patches. The logistics of this seem to be well covered in the handbooks but I was hoping to find some guidance as to where to direct my effort. I did a pretty thorough search for a FreeBSD "good first bug" type of list or field and didn't see anything like it.

Is there a field anywhere in the PR database that I may have missed that indicates just what I'm walking into (with respect to scope, complexity, and urgency) before digging into a PR?

Thanks for the help and sorry if I've missed something and created some duplication here.


----------



## fnoyanisi (Nov 17, 2016)

Kernel is a very big area, includes lots of code and sections (networking, wireless, device drivers, pf, etc...) in it. First of all, you may want to decide on a topic that you feel comfortable with.



peacenix said:


> Is there a field anywhere in the PR database that I may have missed that indicates just what I'm walking into (with respect to scope, complexity, and urgency) before digging into a PR?



There is bugzilla database that you can use to run a detailed query. Under *Detailed Bug Information* section, you can set the *Keyword* value to *easy*. This, at least, will give you a chance to list bugs that have been classified as easy by developers. However, there are lots of bugs that have never had any attention from any of the developers, hance are not categorized.

http://fxr.watson.org/ and http://bxr.su/ are two great online source code cross reference sites, that would help you to avoid getting lost in dozens of open source files.

I would say, just read through available bug reports and add yourself to CC list of those that you think you can contribute to (sort of short listing). Then you can always decide which one is the right for you.


----------



## kpa (Nov 17, 2016)

Are you already following the freebsd-current and freebsd-hackers mailing lists? Those are a good place to get an idea what are the currently important issues in the kernel development and if they're on your level of competence if you want to try to contribute into solving them.


----------

